# Toyo Proxes TPT Questions



## Tom S. (Nov 15, 2003)

Does anybody have them on their car? How do you like them? How they handle in dry, wet and snow? How is the tire wear? Anything else that you can think of please comment. The size i need is 225 60 R15, H speed rating (130 Mph)


----------



## Presley348 (Oct 6, 2004)

*TOYO Proxe 4's: 245/40/18*



Tom S. said:


> Does anybody have them on their car? How do you like them? How they handle in dry, wet and snow? How is the tire wear? Anything else that you can think of please comment. The size i need is 225 60 R15, H speed rating (130 Mph)


==================================================

Hi Tom S.

I just upgraded from a 17inch wheel and tire, to an 18 inch and purchased a set of the TOYO Proxes 4, 240/40/18 for my new E60 530i last week from Kauffman Tire Company in Atlanta, GA for $750.00 installed and ROAD FORCED & also SONAR balanced on my new Parallel M Replica Wheels that I purchased from Nathan, at: The Wheel Exchange http://thewheelexchange.com/ for $600.00. 

It is really to soon to tell you their the "latest and greatest", yet, (LOL), but after one week I am impressed in the smooth ride, cornering and handling, and most of all: NO ROAD NOISE on dry payment, I have not taken my Bimmer in the rain yet, but that day shall come, soon. :bawling:

I am not a fast driver, but I take 45MPH highway curves much faster at times than that speed, and the curves are pretty steep to take faster than the posted speed of: 45mph in most cars, without a little tire squealing, and bad handling from other cars, but this is a Chris Bangle 5 series that handles well anyway, with just the stock 17inch BMW Wheels and the Continental tires, but these upgraded 18inch TOYO Proxes 4's, the handling is much better. :angel:

I was a professional driver in my younger days, and I really cannot give the TOYO' Proxes 4s an accurate rating, but after a week of running them on my 530i, on a scale 1 to 10, and 10 the highest, I give them a 10+ at this time. :thumbup:

If they keep this excellent ride and handling up, I will buy another set of these TOYO Proxes 4's when these wear out.

I am very hard to please with cars, tires and wheels, and I wish you the best on your tires, and I hope my posting can help you on the TOYO Proxes 4's! :drive:

Sincerely,
Presley348 :smokin:


----------

